# Test e cycle help



## fuarkbrah (Aug 26, 2013)

So im about to do a test e cycle would like to know if this would be ok ? this is my first steroid cycle.

500mg Test e weekly for 8 weeks
20mg Nolvadex ed post cycle for 30 days


do i need to add arimidex during cycle or HCG ? 

also is 8 week long enough or i should do like 10 or 12 ? 


stats 

160lbs at 8% bf 
5feet7 and 23 years old 

diet and training is pretty good.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 27, 2013)

*post diet info,diet is the key man! not gear and cycle!*


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lots to change.  First cycle is the most important one...I would run the test E no shorter than 12 weeks, IMHO.  And for PCT....you want clomid, not nolva.  I always run an AI and HCG....not everyone else does.  But I prefer to play things on the safe side.  Get blood work done so you know how your body reacts so come next cycle, you know what should be tweaked.  There is a lot more that needs to be covered, but I'm sure many others will chime in.  Good luck.




/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 27, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Lots to change.  First cycle is the most important one...I would run the test E no shorter than 12 weeks, IMHO.  And for PCT....you want clomid, not nolva.  I always run an AI and HCG....not everyone else does.  But I prefer to play things on the safe side.  Get blood work done so you know how your body reacts so come next cycle, you know what should be tweaked.  There is a lot more that needs to be covered, but I'm sure many others will chime in.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, 

Run your test at least 12 weeks, 8 weeks will be a waste imo. 

Clomid is far superior at restoring lh and fsh during pct than nolva. 

Get you an ai, either aromasin @ 12.5-25mg/ed or adex @ .5mg/eod. 

Keep some nolva in hand incase of flare. 

Cycle should look like. 

1-12 Test E 500mg
1-13 hcg 500iu once or twice weekly. 
1-pct aromasin @ 12.5-25mg/ed or adex .5mg/eod

PCT  starts week 14

Clomid 75/75/75/50
Aromasin 25/25/25/12.5



Good to go! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afg24 (Aug 27, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Agreed,
> 
> Run your test at least 12 weeks, 8 weeks will be a waste imo.
> 
> ...



Perfect take the brothas advice!


----------



## fuarkbrah (Aug 27, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Agreed,
> 
> Run your test at least 12 weeks, 8 weeks will be a waste imo.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the help dude, will look into doing this cycle.


----------



## cagebrawler (Aug 27, 2013)

Agreed with the bro follow that advice and your g2g


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 27, 2013)

very well put together


----------



## Vision (Aug 29, 2013)

IMO a basic test cycle, even a beginner cycle should be 12-14 weeks. Favoring the 14 week mark, due to the fact that you really ON as long as one thinks. Depending on the sensitivity of the individual,your on phase would be in or around 6-8 weeks. Go the 14 to assure your getting the most out of your _*first cycle..*_

Test E- 1-14 500mgs
Hcg 2-14 250iu's E3D

pct
start week 16
Nolva 60/60/40/40  
clomid 75/75/50/50


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2013)

*1-10 Test E 500mg/wk
1-10: Proviron 50mg/ED
1-11 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod
*
*PCT
12-13 Clomid 100mg/ed - Aromasin 25mg/ed
14 Clomid 75mg/ed - Aromasin 12.5mg/ed
15 Clomid 50mg/ed - Aromasin 12.5mg/eod

that was my first cycle^ i ran super dmz first 4 weeks as a kicker tho*


----------

